# Chosen 5 Celebrities



## Solidman82 (Nov 9, 2005)

Here you go Navarre.

This is a thread to post your top 5 celebrity flings. Try to keep it to ones that are alive and legal I guess. I can't really think of any other rules.

1.Devon Aoki (Miho from Sin City)

2. Uma Thurman

3.Jessica Alba

4.Halle Berry

5.Lucy Liu

Guess I like girls who play characters that can kick my ***.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks, Solidman!  Now the pressure's off. lol

My Chosen 5:

5.  Krista Allen

4.  Thora Birch

3.  Carla Gugino

2.  Keri Russell

1.  Josie Maran


----------



## hemi (Nov 10, 2005)

Top 5 only Hmmm

Well not in any order

Lake BellSurface 

Jennifer Garner Alias 

Demi Moore 

Faith Hill

Terri Clark 

Its hard to list only 5 there are so many crazy beautiful women in the world


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2005)

Is there a reason to list any beyond Christie Brinkley?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 10, 2005)

hmmmm...

Anita Mui  (she was alive till not long ago.  I just haven't accepted it yet)

Kate Beckinsale

Morgan Fairchild...yeah

Christine Baranski

Urmila Matondkar


----------



## Navarre (Nov 10, 2005)

Egg, I often have Kate Beckinsale float into my #5 spot. Beautiful woman.  I have trouble keeping the same person in at #5; the rest are pretty consistent.

Arni, Christie Brinkley is a good choice. But, she's way too old for me...then again, so are legal voters.  lol

A question from Sarah elsewhere:

_"Sooooo....whats the point of it again???    

 Is it just so you can tell your partner who you fancy?"
_
Answer: Mostly, yeah. But it helps to know too. My wife's Chosen 5 would run something like:

5.  Jude Law

4.  Trent Resnor

3.  Hugh Jackman

2.  George Cloony

1.  James Marsters

Knowing this is useful. This way, on that 1 time per year my wife's feeling affectionate and she later screams, "James!", I know what's going on...cause my name's Michael y'know.


----------



## Sam (Nov 10, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> Try to keep it to ones that are ...legal


 
these would be my only legal picks, as the other two are my age

1. Hayden Christensen
2. Ewan McGregor
3. Elijah Wood


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2005)

In no particular order

Farrah Fawcet
any one of the original Charlie Angels
The woman who plays Xena
And the woman from Wonder Woman

I know I'm not good with names so if you can help then HELP ME!!!
Terry


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 10, 2005)

You wouldnt know the ones I would list.  Yay minor celebrities.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 10, 2005)

Anita Mui isn't alive anymore!? When, why, how and who do I have to kill?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> Anita Mui isn't alive anymore!? When, why, how and who do I have to kill?


 
See here (cervical cancer, 30 December 2003).


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 10, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> Anita Mui isn't alive anymore!? When, why, how and who do I have to kill?


 
Indeed, a horrifying loss.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 10, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> You wouldnt know the ones I would list.  Yay minor celebrities.



I have this thing here called the internet. Bet I could find them. So, go on and list away.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 10, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> In no particular order
> 
> Farrah Fawcet
> any one of the original Charlie Angels
> ...



Charlie's Angels (original) were Farrah Fawcett, Jacklyn Smith, and Kate Jackson. Others came later.

Lucy Lawless is Xena, Warrior Princess.

Wonder Woman was played on the tv series by Lynda Carter.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 10, 2005)

Man....cancer really pisses me off!


----------



## Xequat (Nov 11, 2005)

1.   Ashley Judd - Seems like a genuine person, plus anyone who comes from a family of country singers and does the world a favor by not also becoming one really turns me on

2.   Eliza Dushku - I just gotta have Faith

3.   Valeria Golino - Mmmmm, cute, sexy Italian girls

4.   Charlize Theron - sexy, foreign, and kind or reminds me of my #1

5.   Jenna Elfman - I like her voice for some reason


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 11, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Is there a reason to list any beyond Christie Brinkley?


Ya, Elle MacPherson the lovely from down under.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 11, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I have this thing here called the internet. Bet I could find them. So, go on and list away.



Yes, but that is cheating.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 11, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> Here you go Navarre.
> 
> This is a thread to post your top 5 celebrity flings. Try to keep it to ones that are alive and legal I guess. I can't really think of any other rules.


 
Sorry, but I've got to break the rules. AUDREY HEPBURN belongs on the top of my list! Natalie Portman is alive, and legal so she counts. Isabelle Adjani had her moments, and ############ Howard was really good in "The Village. Then, there's the unforgettable, yet sadly forgotten Sarah Patterson of "The Company of Wolves".


----------



## Mark L (Nov 11, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Is there a reason to list any beyond Christie Brinkley?


Yes.  Michelle Pfeiffer.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 11, 2005)

Just 5....no way. Will name a few

Julia Stiles
Jessica Alba
Jen Garner
Natalie Portman
Christina Aguilera
Emile Hirsch

.....and the list goes on....


----------



## The Kai (Nov 11, 2005)

1.) Rosanna Arquette (from the despretly seeking susan time)
2.) Aimee mann (from the band Til" Tuesday)
3.) Susann Hoffs (Bangles)

4.)


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2005)

BlueDragon1981 said:
			
		

> Julia Stiles


 
Yeah, she's pretty cute.

How about Ione Skye?


----------



## OULobo (Nov 13, 2005)

1) Catherine Bell
2) Mandy Moore
3) Liz Hurley
4) Evangiline Lilly
4) Jen Connely

Wow, I just realized they are almost all brunettes.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 14, 2005)

Brunettes are awesome!!


----------



## 138 (Dec 2, 2005)

In no particular order

Mariah Carey
Brody Dalle (formerly Brody Armstrong)
Fran Drescher
Stacey Keibler
Angelina Jolie


----------



## Navarre (Dec 2, 2005)

138 said:
			
		

> In no particular order
> 
> Mariah Carey
> Brody Dalle (formerly Brody Armstrong)
> ...



I used to have this big thing for Mariah back in the 90s. Had a poster on my wall and everything. .. It was the first thing my wife "suggested" I change...and thus marriage began.

Fran Drescher? Fran Drescher??? ... I couldn't even imagine what it would be like when she started nagging me. *punctures ear drums with a salad fork*

Stacy Keibler has incredible legs and, umm, area above her legs.

My wife has the hots for Angelina. She can look at her but I can't. .. what a weird world this is.


----------



## 138 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey Navarre, I never said anything about actually listening to Fran talk....
My wife also has a thing against Mariah, funny huh.
By the by, not to get off topic, but I read in one of your posts that you used to be a ResLifer?  Is that true?


----------



## Navarre (Dec 5, 2005)

138 said:
			
		

> By the by, not to get off topic, but I read in one of your posts that you used to be a ResLifer? Is that true?



Yes, I used to be the Residence Director for a state college. I had 16 office workers and 5 Resident Assistants who all worked for me. (These were all students so, as an employee, I was lower management.)

I was in charge of all aspects of life within that residence hall. I had 175 students, including the entire football team.

I worked there for 2 1/2 years. I stopped several fights verbally, stopped a brawl physically, put out 3 dorms fires, and dealt with lots of drunk (etc.) students.

It was a great job. It taught me a lot about dealing with people and how individual relationships forged with each student translated into a harmonious group environment built on respect.

I also had state benefits and a fully paid living quarters. I only left because my wife hated living with 175 men...or, perhaps more accurately, just hates men in general. But it was a great experience.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 5, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Charlie's Angels (original) were Farrah Fawcett, Jacklyn Smith, and Kate Jackson. Others came later.
> 
> Lucy Lawless is Xena, Warrior Princess.
> 
> Wonder Woman was played on the tv series by Lynda Carter.


 
My God Man you know everybody what a mind of useless information
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Terry


----------



## Navarre (Dec 5, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> My God Man you know everybody what a mind of useless information



Man, you sure know how to give a compliment.  lol

yeah, if we're talking about a female I probably know her.  If I knew half as much about martial arts I'd really be onto something. Maybe I should go join the Useless Information Forum?


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 8, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> Anita Mui isn't alive anymore!? When, why, how and who do I have to kill?


Unfortunately, she died from cervical cancer in 2003 (see here).  But she lives on in VHS & DVD...

As for my top 5:

Hugh Jackman
Rich Franklin
Ewan MacGregor
Donnie Yen
Rongguang Yu, aka "Yu Rong Guang" (starred in "Iron Monkey" w/Donnie Yen)


----------



## Navarre (Dec 8, 2005)

Gin-Gin, glad to see a female chime in for a change. I was starting to think only males could conceive of such a notion.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 8, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Gin-Gin, glad to see a female chime in for a change. I was starting to think only males could conceive of such a notion.


Actually, I believe Sam also responded; hopefully more women will post theirs...

Yoo Hoo, Ladies! :wavey:


----------



## Navarre (Dec 8, 2005)

Sam did respond. I just said "for a change". You're only the second female but hopefully not the last. I'm (nearly) as interested to see what kind of men the ladies prefer. ... Let's me know who my competition is.


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 9, 2005)

Now Navarre, you can't asassinate the competition. That just wouldn't be right.


----------

